
Android 4.3 Factory images for Nexus 7 (2013) Available - myko
https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#razorjss15j
======
binarycrusader
Looks like the individual binaries are available now too for AOSP builds:

[https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#razorjss...](https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#razorjss15j)

Seems like Google decided to solve the problem right away once it got a bit of
attention. Good on them for that.

Also looks like Nexus 4 binaries for Android 4.3 are available at the same
time; I didn't think those were available either, does anyone know for
certain?

~~~
what_ever
Nexus 4 binaries have been available for the some time now. I installed using
the same couple of weeks ago.

------
suprgeek
The New 7 has been very buggy for me. Got it the first day it came on the
market, would randomly reboot. Couple of days later it started to shutoff by
itself. GPS would not hold a signal and the Screen would randomly flicker...
Returned mine after a week. Second one had similar problems so gave up.

Looks like I am not the only one:
[http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/mobile/mG4JXaT...](http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/mobile/mG4JXaT-
SHs\[1-25-false\])

Disappointed with the quality of a Marquee new product from Google. Hard to
believe that they put this thru much quality control.

~~~
what_ever
The random shutdown and reboot problems are because of the apps which are not
yet updated. I think Netflix was one those apps. The GPS problem seems to be
fixable with software update. Apparently the problem arises when two or more
apps try to use the GPS.

~~~
georgemcbay
I would argue that if apps can randomly shutdown and reboot the device without
even explicitly trying to do so then the OS is at fault, even if it turns out
that updates to those apps resolve the problem.

This isn't the 1980s or early 90s, consumer OSes (even those on small mobile
devices) should not come crashing down because of something an app has done.

~~~
richardwhiuk
The reason is that some apps use different functionality which can expose
deadlocks in the OS. If the OS hits a deadlock, than the watchdog service will
reboot the phone to prevent it being locked in a certain state.

I'm aware of an example of a reboot exacerbated dramatically by using sticky
intents / broadcasts on 4.1.1 - see
[https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=46806](https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=46806)

------
mrpippy
So...JBQ crisis averted?

~~~
notatoad
No, he quit. I believe the reason for his quitting was not so much because
Qualcomm was tardy in releasing the images but more because of all the abuse
he took from random internet nobodies due to the delay.

The Qualcomm crisis has been averted, the android userbase is still a bunch of
dicks.

~~~
mtgx
He wouldn't have quit if he knew the images were coming soon. This seems like
Qualcomm was taking the heat for it, and decided to let Google use the images.
JBQ even said he has been warning Google about this for six months.

So he knew it was Qualcomm the ones that were dicks, but he couldn't convince
neither Google nor Qualcomm to put up the images, so he didn't want to take
the blame for it from the Android community. This is just Qualcomm responding
to the PR mess that they created now.

~~~
zmmmmm
He deserves a lot of credit - it's doubtful it would have got anywhere near
the same publicity if he hadn't quit, and that probably put the issue over the
edge in terms of forcing Qualcomm to come to the party sooner.

------
pearjuice
This is why I only buy Android Nexus devices. Other brands just cannot get
their update schemes together.

------
malkia
Thanks, I saw images for Google Nexus Phone, and mine is so, and I've got the
update already, but made me wonder - There is a verion "With Google Wallet"
and one without. I thought you can install Wallet by your choice, or is that
not the case?

~~~
isaacwaller
The non Google Wallet images are for those outside the United States.

~~~
malkia
Thank you!

------
zachlatta
Hmm, I thought the new Nexus 7 was 'flo', not 'razor'? Have I always been
wrong? Or has the development name changed?

~~~
yohui
Droid Life says[1] razor is the "product name" and flo the "device name". I
guess that means flo refers to the hardware and razor the software.

[1]: [http://www.droid-life.com/2013/08/09/new-nexus-7-razor-
facto...](http://www.droid-life.com/2013/08/09/new-nexus-7-razor-factory-
images-and-binaries-now-posted/)

~~~
zachlatta
Thanks!

------
macarthy12
Since my Nexus7 has upgraded is there any reason why I should bother with
these?

~~~
jordanthoms
These would only be necessary if you wanted to restore your device to the
factory firmware after installing custom software, or to update before the OTA
reached you (which obviously isn't an issue now).

